# US and Iraqi SOF gunfight



## Ravage (Apr 5, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tMDhVu-f2Q"]YouTube - Special Operations Firefight in Iraq ( Special Forces )[/ame]

Shit that was intense!


----------



## Pete031 (Apr 5, 2008)

Good video.
Anyone here know if Indig training in Iraq is as frustrating as it is in A-Stan?


----------



## AWP (Apr 5, 2008)

Pop, pop, pop
BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

Love that mini-gun.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 5, 2008)

interesting web address at the end mnf-iraq.com(?)


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 5, 2008)

Yeah it's a website, http://www.mnf-iraq.com/


----------



## The91Bravo (Apr 5, 2008)

Freefalling said:


> Pop, pop, pop
> BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> 
> Love that mini-gun.




I have to agree... gotta love a stream of bullets hitting the bad guys..

The IR illuminators ROCKED!!!  

they had to be 75-100 yds from those houses, and a nice clean clear circle of illum... FUCK YEAH!!!


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Good war porn, thanks Ravage.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 5, 2008)

Me likes war porn


----------



## Ravage (Apr 6, 2008)

Short barrel M4 with a QD suppressor = NSW ?


----------



## Pete031 (Apr 6, 2008)

A lot of units use that barrel. Its all what the mission of the day calls for.


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Apr 6, 2008)

Pete031 said:


> A lot of units use that barrel. Its all what the mission of the day calls for.



Ditto.


----------



## Sigi (Apr 6, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKAxmyRau4E&feature=related"]Insurgents Getting Wasted Compilation[/ame]
More Porn


----------



## pardus (Apr 6, 2008)

They are GREAT vids, I never tire of watching those cocksuckers getting blown away!


----------



## jordan (Apr 6, 2008)

all those peq's, it was looking like a laser light show. i always preferred the 2 becasue of the flood option.


----------



## roundbrown1230 (Jul 26, 2009)

Gaaaaaawd daaaayyyuuummm!!! that mini-gun gives me goose bumps


----------



## tip001 (Jul 26, 2009)

Ravage said:


> Shit that was intense!



One of the best videos I've seen.  Mad props to our SF.


----------



## fmrMTNsoldier (Jul 27, 2009)

Gotta love "March Madness".... thats what we called it when Sadr decided he was going to do his own thing, and his minions started acting suicidal. I had a front row seat to this battle, as it was in my battlespace but that's all I'll say about that.... Good guys 1, bad guys 0.


----------



## riptide (Jul 27, 2009)

Kind of a random question here, but does looking through night vision devices for extended periods have any kind of fatiguing effect on your eyes?


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh I remember that one. All too well.


----------



## CBTech (Jul 27, 2009)

Ravage said:


> Short barrel M4 with a QD suppressor = NSW ?



Saw that too. I was thinking, "Suppressors and miniguns. Hmmmm?". lol 

Once the mini starts buzzin' the cats out of the fucking bag. :cool:


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jul 28, 2009)

riptide said:


> Kind of a random question here, but does looking through night vision devices for extended periods have any kind of fatiguing effect on your eyes?



You'll hear throughout various course in the US Armed Forces that there is no such thing as a 'stupid question'.

I'm not one of those instructors.

Google 'night vision eye fatigue' and start another thread.

:cool:


----------



## Ravage (Jul 28, 2009)

JJOIFVET said:


> Oh I remember that one. All too well.



Looks like you has some....insteresting times.


----------



## koz (Jul 28, 2009)

CBTech said:


> Saw that too. I was thinking, "Suppressors and miniguns. Hmmmm?". lol
> 
> Once the mini starts buzzin' the cats out of the fucking bag. :cool:



I like to have a suppressor on a rifle especially in tight quarters - When your teammate shoots right next to your head - :doh: - cuts the blast down....  But that's just me..


----------



## Florida173 (Jul 28, 2009)

CBTech said:


> Saw that too. I was thinking, "Suppressors and miniguns. Hmmmm?". lol
> 
> Once the mini starts buzzin' the cats out of the fucking bag. :cool:




Do you mean this?   Got some good shooting time with it here a few days ago.

Also.. thanks 82ndtrooper, this is one of the magazines that you helped me get.


----------



## demo18c (Jul 29, 2009)

koz said:


> I like to have a suppressor on a rifle especially in tight quarters - When your teammate shoots right next to your head - :doh: - cuts the blast down....  But that's just me..



I mainly went suppressed for the dogs. Especially when I was doing Lead nav....and the "oh look they left thw window open for us" kind of entry :confused:


----------



## TheSiatonist (Oct 4, 2009)

Didn't see this here ... hope it hasn't been posted yet.

http://www.apacheclips.com/media/10659/C-1-1_in_Iraq/


----------



## fmrMTNsoldier (Oct 4, 2009)

This is NSW not Army SOF, however that was a nice spinning heel kick on that door towards the end of the video, unfortunately it wasn't very effective


----------



## Florida173 (Oct 6, 2009)

fmrMTNsoldier said:


> This is NSW not Army SOF, however that was a nice spinning heel kick on that door towards the end of the video, unfortunately it wasn't very effective





You must be seeing something I'm not, because I don't see any NSW.


----------



## fmrMTNsoldier (Oct 6, 2009)

I stand corrected, for some reason I thought I had seen a SEAL team being listed towards the end, thanks.


----------



## ghillie762 (Oct 10, 2009)

Awesome video! Wonder whats up with the Ma Deuce not firing? He better be outta ammo or malfunctioning or I'd kick his butt back at the firebase.


----------

